# Shipping paintings?



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

So, a friend of mine made a comment about wanting one of my paintings in his home. I told him that if he paid for shipping, I'd happily send it to him ("although tips are also appreciated", lol), and he agree. Anyone have some advice or experiences to share with shipping art? It's a 16" x 20" canvas, so it's not heavy, just big.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Depends where it is going the most I have ever paid for a piece that size was $14.00 without insurance. I make my own shipping boxes from boxes I get from various places.

I'm about to make another box soon and will take photos of it...or you could check with ups, fedex or the post office for ready made boxes.


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

I spoke with USPS and they quoted me about $14 for something in the ballpark of 17" x 21" x 1.5" (padding due to packaging, on a 16" x 20" x .5"), and I took a friend's advice and figured I'd insure it...he told me that when he first started, he priced somewhere between $.50 and $.75, so I went with $.60 per sq. inch (16x20=320 x .6 = $192). $200 in insurance was just another $2 and change, which is fine - if it gets destroyed, I recoupe more than the cost of materials and can paint another.

I'd appreciate the pictures, when you take them. I was thinking of getting two sheets of masonite board for the front/back, but I may just use the two spare canvas panels in my closet...they are both 16x20, and I get a pack of 3 for $9...and those canvas panels are fairly sturdy...

So perhaps two trash bags around the painting, sandwhiched between two panels, bubble-wrapped, and stuffed into a DIY box of equal dimensions.

Do you cut pieces of cardboard and tape them together as needed, or is that a bad idea? I'd imagine that it'd work, but may be less structurally sound, not that it matters a whole lot. I was thinking of butchering the old TV box from years ago that's sitting in my garage.


----------

